# How do i split a cab file to fit it on a 1.4 floppy?



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,
I'm trying to copy the WIN95 cabs for a laptop.
It has a floppy drive, but no CD unit so i want
to make a set of floppies to put 95 onto it.

Unfortunately the cab files are bigger than 1.4
megabytes, so i'd like to split them so as to
fit them onto floppies. Then i can put 95 onto
my laptop, which has 3.1 at the moment.

Any help would be appreciated,
Cheers, John


----------



## shajkur (Jun 16, 2001)

There is a program called 'Filesplit" at http://www.partridgesoft.com or http://www.infinsource.com designed for this specific purpose. There are also some free one at http://www.5Star-shareware.com.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

Thanks for the suggestions,
i couldnt get any response at all from partridge
after a bit, i found the page on 5star with downloads,
after downloading 'File splitter de luxe' and reading
about how it will put any file into sections,
it refused to split my cab files.
It has a nice user friendly appearance,
and its easy to operate, up to the bit where it says
" Access Denied "

I'll try a couple more of the splitters on 5 star,
i hope another will work.

Cheers, John


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

One program I use is Mastersplitter http://www.tomasoft.com/

It is very easy to use. You don't need to register as its shareware, just say I agree.
Then, go to Split, browse to your file and it will split it for you into 1.4 sizes.

Regards

eddie


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Eddie,
will it split a cab file?
John


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

It should do. I can split exe's extra so I can't see why not. Just don't lose the .000 which is needed to join together, as is .001.

If you are unsure, do a practice run without transfering them.

Just outa curiosity, where are cab's stored? i could check it out for you.

Regards

eddie


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Eddie,

C:windows\options\cabs

Ive just finished installing that prog,
it asked if i wanted .001 included
no cos i dont know what it is.

now you tell me i shouldnt lose it?
i spose i'll have to uninstall
and put it in again now!

They should say what its for.

Anyway im gonna try it now,
so i'll see if i need .001

Cheers, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Eddie,
yes it seems to work,
and its not shareware
which means its not gonna
die after a few weeks.

I havent put it back together
yet, but it seems to have split
Initial size is 1.68MB (1.7)
these seem about 300 bytes each.

Maybe thats the bits that it adds on
so it can re-assemble?

I'll try reassembly.
Cheers, John


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Typical, all my cabs are less than 1MB
I have just got a new install, maybe thats why.

What will happen, is .000 you will see, but .001
will be shown as a mastersplitter icon.
Thats the one you will Browse to when joining.

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

You should have the option in the Drop Down 
menu to change the size of the Split.

I have mine set to 1.44MB (3.5")

Yes, you need all in the same folder to Join.

Regards

eddie


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Eddie,
thats odd that your cabs are less than 1MB each.
What OS are you running?
how many cabs are there?

John


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Following your directions, I have 7. Win98se, just a new install.

Did the rejoin work?

eddie


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Eddie,
i have 95.
27cabs of 1.7MB 2precopy of 1.7MB 1minicab 1.4MB

I would have thought that 98se would surely have more?

Anyway what are you testing at 3am?

I dont know if i can work this. Before i put WIN95 on it
will only have DOS available. so i could copy the cabs
then how do i put them on the laptop? i could probably
put the parts on from floppy, but how do i join them up?

Maybe this prog will work in DOS?

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Its a bit late for me now.
If 98 can go with 7 floppies,
i'd rather have that.

I gotta go to bed.
see if you got that right,
7 cab files?

Cheers, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Yes they joined up back to the original file
leaving four other bits.

It needed the splitter prog to join them up,
so how can i put WIN95 on with cabs?

I'll have to have a think about this.
Cheers, John


----------



## Paul D (Oct 20, 1999)

Why not WinZip?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

You say you have 4 left over.
What are they? Were they the split files 
that you were using to join together?

I followed your directions at home
Windows | Options | Cab

I enabled, Show Hidden Files
but still I only have 7. Why has my
machines got to be so complicated?

The test I was doing was a practice test
for the A+ exam. I set myself a time limit
so I could only answer questions quickly.
I got 59%, so need more work. There are
5 more to do, so who knows.

Also, I'm an insomniac.

Winzip, Paul D, is an interesting thought.
You could try it. It may work. never thought about it.

Regards

eddie


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Winzip is a compression program.
The cab files are already compressed
unfortunately.

So i suppose there must be a
decompression program in dos
to run WIN95.

I did try to run Mastersplitter in dos
last night, without success.

I'll try again tonight.

If it will, then that can go on, with the
split files, to re-assemble the cabs.

Cheers, John

(ps wots an A+ exam?)


----------



## Paul D (Oct 20, 1999)

I offered WinZip because it has the capacity to span Zip files across several floppies, not because it's a file compressor.
I know it's a file compressor, everyone knows it's a file compressor, but I often use it to span floppies.
Why waste your time searching for a file splitter if you have WinZip (doesn't everyone), which will do EXACTLY what you want.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Paul,

Well there's a thing.
Thank you for that suggestion Paul.
I didnt know that.

I only know it as a compressor.
I never knew it could do anything else.
Apart from de-compress as well.

From what you say, it may well be
exactly what im looking for.

Please tell me how i would do that?

John


----------



## Paul D (Oct 20, 1999)

Open Winzip and select New Archive on drive A.
You will see 3 drop boxes on tghe bottom left of the window.
For Action, select add and replace files.
For Compression, select none
For Multiple disk spanning, select Automatic, or Automatic and wipe first disk prompt.
Note that you will only see the Multiple disk spanning drop box if you specify that you are creating the new archive on Drive A


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Paul,

I'll try that now.
Just to re-cap,

I want to put WIN95 onto my laptop.
My laptop doesn't have a CD unit,
it does have the usual diskette drive,
so i want to copy the cabs to floppies,
to put WIN95 on.

So i'll see how this goes.
Cheers, John


----------



## Paul D (Oct 20, 1999)

This currently has w3.1, right? Which means it has DOS 6.something?
This may get tricky.
You'll need a version of WinZip on the laptop. so you can extract the cab files to the hard drive, and run setup from there. I don't think there's any way you can run Windows 95 setup straight from home-made floppies. And I'm not sure how far back the spanning option in WinZip went.
Good luck - post back to this thread if you're stuck, so I'll know about it.


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

I have 1 thing to add. If you downloaded the 32 bit version of WinZip(i am using WinZip7.0), the help/information file says that it needs at least Win95 to function and that Win3.1 will not work. You may go to all the trouble of spanning many disks and after loading into a folder, not have any way of putting them back together. I have never tried it, so i hope it works, i just wanted to let you know to check the help/info file if you are using WinZip 8.0, it may or may not work.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Paul, if you could explain this further it would be great.

An A+ exam is a recognised certification.

It is for installing Hardware, troubleshooting it.
Also, it is for Windows and DOS troubleshooting.

I have just been on a friends reuninion. Plenty of beer
and it was great. Its great to get friends together again.

Anyway, don't know how long I will be on tonight.
Need water.

Regards

eddie


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Paul,

I'm going to do this now.
I'm following your instructions, slowly im afraid.
OK, found Winzip, in program files.
Made a shortcut on desktop, to C:\Program Files\Winzip32.exe
Double click on my new shortcut.
Up comes a box tells me its winzip6.2 evaluation version.
I agree to everything and anything to get on with it.
Up comes a welcome box, i go for 'Classic',
I click on 'New', BINGO up comes 'New Archive'

OK so far. This is just your first line.
hope the rest is easier.

Still going,
Cheers, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

looks like i missed a couple of posts.
i better catch up.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Sorry, catching up on my emails. 

I might try this later myself, although I am still worried
when John has said that why should I only
have 7 cab files, each below 1MB.

Regards

eddie


----------



## shajkur (Jun 16, 2001)

here is another one (file splitter) for the pile. Goto http://www.aumha.org/freewarez.htm#toys There are other nice ultilities as well.


----------



## Paul D (Oct 20, 1999)

What Paul Nagel said.

Do you have a working WinZip in Windows 3.1 on the laptop?

If so, see if it supports floppy disk spanning

If not, I'm afraid I'm guilty of not reading the thread closely enough, and may have wasted your time.

The main point I'll repeat is that I don't think there's any way you can make a set of floppies that you can install 95 directly from. Somehow you have to get those cab files onto the laptop hard drive.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Paul,
You have not wasted my time.
I will check out the 3.1
Even if it wont do, i've learnt more
about the winzip.

The hard drive on my laptop is
un-pluggable, and i have another,
This might be normal, but its new to me.

I have one with 3.1 and
one with nothing on it.

Cheers, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Paul,
well im stuck.
I click on 'New'
up comes a box called 'New Archive'
Its a browse box, so i go to 'A'
It didnt like that, it said 'not valid'
Could you go through simple steps?

Eddie,
i thought A+ was a grade.
so if you pass you get an A+ in A+
i vaguely remember a language called 'C-PLUS'
maybe its like that.

shajkur,
Thanks i'l have a look at that,
i think i might have to find one
that works in DOS.


----------



## Paul D (Oct 20, 1999)

Do you have a floppy disk in the drive?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

no

( i did before)


----------



## Paul D (Oct 20, 1999)

I mean did you have a floppy in the drive when you were trying to access the drive through WinZip?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I can put one in now.

1.4MB ok,

I'll just check it first to see
its ok and formatted.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

ok,
its clear,
its formatted,
and its in 'A' drive,
ready to go

John


----------



## PsychonX (Sep 25, 2001)

now you have to use winzip to create a blank new zip file on the a drive. so press "new" in winzip, then select the a: drive. in the box where it says file name, type a file name that you will remember. like... cab files or something. then the new empty zip file will be made on the floppy disk. 

next, you have to select all of the cab files you want to put onto floppy disks. when you have them all selected, right click on one of them, and a pop-up menu should appear. somewhere on this menu, it should have the option "add to zip". select that option, and a dialogue box will come up asking which file to add the cab files to. 
go to the a drive, and select cab files.zip and winzip should automatically start adding files to cab files.zip on your floppy. when the first floppy becomes full, winzip will ask for the second, and third, etc. 

label your floppies in this order, so that the winzip on your laptop will be able to extract the files from the cab files.zip on your floppy disks.

to extract these files from your floppies, insert one of the disks that hold the spanned archive. open the zip file, and use the "extract" command in winzip to decompress the cab files onto your laptop's hard drive. just follow the onscreen instructions, and you should be fine.

hope this helps!


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi PsychonX,

Thanks for stepping in,
i havent done this before,
so ill just do it how you say ok?

First the cab files are already compressed,
if i Zip them will that try to compress them further?
Would that screw them up?
I dont really want to compress them further anyway
i just want to copy them.

Or is that just part of doing it, and doesnt try to
compress them?

I'll just do that first bit,
Press 'New' in winzip,
up comes a box called 'New Archive'
I've navigated thru to 'A' drive in the top bit,
and put cabfiles in filename.

Ive pressed OK,
the 'A' drive operated,
now a box has come up called 'Add'

What do i do now?
John


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

Paul Nagel to:
eddie5659 
I would not worry about the discrepency in the number and size of CAB files. I have a fresh install of Win95b on a compute with no other programs or updates installed. I have 1 Cab file shown at less than 500kb. I think the confusion may be that on the Win95 installation cd, there are many large CAB files. When you install the system, a CAB(cabnet)file is opened and what is needed is used. They are not all copied exactally as is from the CD to the Hard Drive. Ususlly the more programs/updates you have installed beyond the original system files, the more CAB files you accumulate. Get some rest and study, study, study and you will do well on the A+ exam.

John1 
If you and Paul D work together and get Win95 installed, great. There is another option that will be a long involved process. The original Windows95A came on a large stack of floppies that you sat in front of the computer for an hour+, plugging in 1 after another. The next method would be like taking the most of the original Win95 CD and breaking it down onto floppies. WinZip can open up a CAB file and Extract the files inside to a floppy. You could make a folder on the lapdtops hard drive named Win95 and make folders named the same as each folder on the Win95 CD. You would then copy what is in each folder to floppies that will fit. When you get to the large Cab files, you would use WinZip to open each, copy each file inside to a floppy until it is full, and then copy it from the floppy to a Cab file on the hard drive, named exactly the same as the original on the CD. You can see that this would be a long involved process that no doubt would take several hours.


----------



## PsychonX (Sep 25, 2001)

when the "add" box comes up, go to the folder where you have stored all the cab files you want to move. select them all, and press ok. winzip should add them to the archive on the floppy. winzip will not mess up the cab files, because it will compress, then spit out the files the exact same way they were on the original system. no need to worry about winzip destroying your files. the purpose of using winzip to archive these files is not to compress them (not that it would make any difference) but is to make it possible to use multiple floppy disks to transfer files larger than what a floppy disk can hold


----------



## Paul D (Oct 20, 1999)

Select ALL the files you want to add to the archive. There's not much point in compressing them further, so choose no compression. From here on, Winzip should prompt you each time it needs another floppy. Have a supply of formatted floppies on hand, because once you start, you have to run straight through.

But before that, go back to one of my earlier posts. Have you established that you have a version of WinZip on the 3.1 laptop that will read spanned archives? Because if you don't this is all a waste of time.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Paul Nagel,
its already taken weeks.
many days of struggling with making 1.7
go on to second hand floppies.
then floppies that show alright,
but wouldnt transfer to another drive.
Finally i have a set of 30 floppies which
contain win95. And will copy to my other
computer, and have done so.

Great sigh of relief,
thinking these nights of strife were worth
it all. Then calamity,

The floppy drives on laptops arent the same.
They wont read floppies in 1.7 megabytes.
Hard to believe isnt it.

So now i have to get a set in 1.4 megabytes.
Which means file splitting,
May mean putting a file joiner in dos on to
my laptop, to do the joining.

If they will seperate and join ok the i will sacrifice
my set of 30 x 1.7 MB Win95 floppies to make a
set of 35(?) x 1.4 Win95 floppies, because they
will work on my laptop and on my other desktop.
Also i dont have enough floppies to do another
set.
Just a couple, so i can see if it works first.

Please tell me more about "winzip can open
up a cab file and extract the files inside"
That i would like to do, and put them in to
folders on the HD


PsychonX,
I'm still with you and im gonna do that next bit now
Cheers,
John

hang on, i dont want to move them,
just copy, Thats ok yes?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Paul D,

sorry to keep you,
im not quick on the keyboard,
and my server has cut me off
quite a few times tonight,
i think its because the security
services have gone mad.
I think they are installing serveillance
to check all internet communications
due to the recent attack in america.
I may be wrong, but they always did
some checking anyway, now i think
theres no stopping them.

I will check the 3.1 now,
Cheers, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

OK, i've dragged out the laptop,
and fired it up. It needed a while,
the battery is a bit low.

Yes it has winzip on it.

Its taken me ages to find out 
cos its 3.1 and i cant drive it.

I dont even know how to make
winzip go.

Its awful. The sooner i get 95
on it the better.
Do you know how to work it?

John


----------



## Paul D (Oct 20, 1999)

You're pushing me now, but I seem to recall something called Program Manager, which was the nearest thing 3.1 had to a Start Menu.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Yes i found program manager,
thats how i know it has winzip on it

i tried double click on it, 
no

Im looking for 'run'

If its there

John


----------



## Paul D (Oct 20, 1999)

Anything in a top menu?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

No top menu.

I'm gonna try to send you a pic ok

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Found it,
its called 'WinZip6.0a'

Still trying.
John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,
That winzip 6 
doesnt work
John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Paul Nagel,
From one of your earlier posts,
this is what im trying to do:

*****
When you get to the large Cab files, you would use
WinZip to open each, copy each file inside to a floppy
until it is full, and then copy it from the floppy to a Cab
file on the hard drive, named exactly the same as
the original on the CD. You can see that this would be
a long involved process that no doubt
would take several hours.
*****

Well it probably would take several hours.
However, many hours up til now have been spent on

**you would use winzip to open each**

The rest is easy, and straight forward,
it all hangs on that little bit. Could you give some more
details on how to do that?
Guess what ...... i cant figure it out.
Still trying,

Cheers, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Paul Nagel,

yes id like to do that, could you
just expand on that bit please?

*you would use winzip to open each*

I'm having trouble getting
them to decompress.

Cheers, John


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

John1 
I am sorry to have gotten your hopes up, but i have done some experimenting and i dont think my idea will work. I have never done it and know of no one who has either. The idea was basically to recreate the CD on the hard drive using WinZip to disasemble the Cab files and rebuild everything as Directories instead of Folders. The glitch in the idea is that you would need to make each Cab File a Directory instead, in order to insert the copied files. I dont think that will work as the Windiws setup program is looking to expand a Cab File and not a Directory. Again, i am sorry to have offered an unproven idea which i now do not believe will work.

FYI-to get a Cab file to expand with WinZip.

Using the Classic Style, select the Open button and in the Look In box find a Cab file. Select it by single clicking on it and then hit the Open button. You will have an opened Cab file with all the compressed files shown. You can drag and drop to a floppy selected files in the Windows Explorer window if desired.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Paul,
Dont worry about it, ive tried lots of things. Now im trying to split them (cabs) using Mastersplitter, which does split them - a lot of splitters wont split cab files. Each cabfile when split, is accompanied by three small extra files, a batch file and a reassembly file and one i dont know what it is. After reassembly in the new folder, you're left with the reassembled cab file, and also five extras. Thats two parts of cab and the aforementioned three files. So they have to be deleted from the new folder to leave just the cab file. The drawback is that the laptop is 3.1 so now i have to download the 3.1 version of Mastersplitter in order to join them on the laptop, after splitting them in 95 on the desktop. Thats for each one. Now what im not sure about is this: if i get all the cab files reassembled on the laptop in a folder i shall call 'cabs' Will i be able to run the windows setup? Or is there more to it?

Any way im gonna see if i can open a cab file as you describe, cos that actually sounds like a lot less trouble.

Open Winzip,
Classic Style,
Open button,
Look In box,
Find cab file,
Single click,
Open button,
Should show the compressed files

If that works ok, then i can put them all into groups that will fit on to 1.4 floppies. That sounds a lot more practical than what i had in mind.

Cheers, im on it now, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Paul,

Got as far as the open button then
I get a message from winzip:
Cannot open file: it does not appear to be
a valid archive. Please press F1 for help.

i even tried changing .cab into .zip
but its just the same.
Does it open for you?
John.


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

John
I am glad you got a program to split a CAB file. With WinZip 7.0, the method i described will list in the WinZip window all files in the Cab file. I just did it again, Launch WinZip Classic, select the large OPEN button on the top which opens a OPEN ARCHIVE window. In that window i select a CAB file and hit the OPEN button on the bottom right. Immediately i get a list of every file in the cab back in the WinZip Classic file.
The process of moving all the files/folders from the Windows CD to the laptops hd. You will need to make an exact copy of everything listed in Windows and Drivers. If in the Windows folder on the CD you have a Cab_02 and you split it, you will need to have it called Cab_02 on the hd. When you recombine a split file back together it must have the same name as the original. This is going to be a long project for you.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

I have been watching this merrily. Didn't realise how versatile Winzip was. When you rejoin, if you do use Mastersplitter, then I have noted that it calls it the original name it was before you split it. Least it does for applications.

Regards

eddie


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Eddie,
i thought i could sense some amusement in the background.
Yes indeed Mastersplitter does re-name the joined-up file
by its original name. However it is quite involved to get 
that far, and i haven't downloaded the 3.1 version yet.

Hi Paul,
Well i just tried again, and it still wont do it, but now
i know why, yours is 7 mine is 6.2 free download. I was
going to call the cab files by the same names when(or if)
i get them on the H.D. of the laptop, Wether or not thats
necessary i dont know, but i wasn't gonna chance it.
I dont think i want every thing listed in windows, im not
trying to duplicate my desktop contents, i only want to
install WIN95 on the laptop. Drivers? well some wont be
wanted, modem maybe wanted, printer don't know.
Going to be a long project? Its been long enough getting
a cab file to split.
Is the version No7 a free download?
That might the way to go.

Eddie i will look at those 'test exams' my email still
isnt working, i rang up the freeserve helpline and they
said that they dont forward mail. I asked when they
changed their arrangements, they said they have never
done that. When i said ive been using it for a year, they
no you haven't cos it cant do that. They said to send mail
thru dialstart, you have to dial up dialstart. I had to
go, cos this was a waste of time. i only have ONE number
in my dial up and thats freeserve. all my mail has come
and gone thru freeserve for over a year now. I use a 
dialstart.net mail address, it was on this forum till they
altered the setup a while back. I think that they've been
going over things very carefully lately, and they found
some bits to change. Its probably tied up with the extra
surveillance that is being put in place. They now examine
everyones mail, just in case. So i'll probably have to
get another email address. You say you went to Dialstart's
site? I had trouble getting it up, when i did i couldn't
find 'webmail', could you have a look for me to see if it
is still there?
Best of luck with your A+ certification,
John


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

I'll pop back in now. I have just found some free exams that are pretty good. 
http://microsoft.com/trainingandservices/default.asp?PageID=training&PageCall=moc

I'm going for the 1279 Course.

I'll get back via PM.

Regards

eddie


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,
I've dowloaded the WIN3.1 version of Mastersplitter.
Opened it and installed it on my desktop.
Copied it onto floppy and transferred it to my laptop.
In a dir called C:\windows\options\cabs
Next im going to try to put a cab file from
my desktop onto my laptop.

Wish me luck, John


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

John-Good Luck. The problems you were having maybe the difference is between WinZip 6.0 and 7.0. As far as Free, none of the current WinZips are Free, they are Shareware and if you like the program, you pay for it. It will be necessary to do the name copying exactaly as on the CD. When you run the setup program, Windows will be looking for specific files in specific locations in order to install the various software/hardware. If it does not find what it wants, where it wants, it will stall or quit the installation just as if you had a big scratch on the CD or a floppy that has been missplaced/damaged. I know what you mean about not copying everything as all will not be needed. If you can somehow figure out which driver are actually needed, you can save time. 

Eddie-Thanks for the MS link. I think there is several of the free downloads that i would like to go through.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Thanks for the support,
i have successfully split Win95_03.cab
using the Mastersplitter for 95/98 (3 parts)
and transferred to my laptop by floppy,
they have now been re-assembled
using the Mastersplitter for WIN3.1
which i put on earlier
it left 3 small files behind after joining,
which i have deleted, and ive seen
a checkbox to tell Mastersplitter to
wipe those after joining, so i'll tick
that next time.
Now im off to bed,
I'll do some more tomorrow

Cheers, John


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Well, it looks like its working. Only time will tell, I suppose.

Paul: The downloads will hopefully give me some more chances on my CV. Going to start the multimedia one tonight. At least they say you can study at your own pace.

Regards

eddie


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I'm getting there.
Ive done 14 of them.
It takes me about ten minutes each one.
I didnt think it would be this hard.
I have to keep stopping for a break!

Cheers, John


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

Progress at last-glad to hear it is working. It may be slow, but you have put in so much time into this project slow and methodical is the best way. I expect to hear in the next post that it is done and the laptop is running perfectally.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,
I'm glad too.
Hopefully it wont be long.
I got a message from a young lady
called "BadKitty",
she says she has wiped the Harddrive
on her laptop, and she would like to
know what to do. Well i said to come
on the forum, so she may show up
soon. I spose if its just a few files
been deleted, causing failure then
maybe they could be found in dos and
re-named to bring it back. Depends.

Anyway im still plodding on. Ive done
about half, maybe some sort of wire
coupling might have been easier.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Finished copying on the cabs about an hour ago.
Tried it first from dos,
message, cannot update, get update CD from MS
Deleted some of the existing system 3.1
I dont know what, anything that looked system.
tried again,
setup still going ok so far.
at 74% still going.

O yes, i had to include some more stuff from the CD
the setup infomation
the inf files
some applications

came to 2 floppies not comressed (by me anyway)

Now up to 97%

Regards, John


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

97%-----This is turning into a suspense novel. You could have waited 3 little % until you achieved 100% to tell us it worked! I hope it gets that last little bit installed.


----------



## dwaynea515 (Sep 9, 2001)

Am I the only one that kept reading this thread and checking back just to see how it turns out?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Wahay!!!

Lets hope you get the 3%. Been a long procedure but hopefully well worth it.

Regards

eddie


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I'm sorry to have kept you,
when it got to 98%
it stopped and demanded CS3KIT.EXE
i didnt know what to do
so i instructed it to skip file
and it carried on and finished loading.

It seems ok so far,
WIN95 works almost ok,
its got an extra on it from somewhere,
just above the shut down on start menu
its now got 'suspend' seems to be a kind
of halfway shutdown, probably some sort
of power saving arrangement.

Also most annoying ive lost the 'sounds'
they were there with 3.1
so i spose they should work with 95
but they're all 'greyed out'

Still going, John

ps: Badkitty never came back then?


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

Congratuations-with enough pesistance you finally pulled it off.

Sounds-see if you can find out the name of on board sound controler and maybe drivers can be located. 
CS3KIT.EXE is for online service installation of such things as AOL, Compuserve etc.... not needed.


----------



## shajkur (Jun 16, 2001)

I purchased my CDRW drive for the purpose of backing up my system and program files. However, when I make copies and install the backup files, there is always missing a dll. exe. ocx etc... missing from most of the programs I've copied. Then, I have to waste time searching for the missing files. this defeats the purpose of making a backup. I thought backup copies made on a CDRW drive, produced one to one copies of system and program files? Are vendor programs designed to drop a file or two to prevent duplication?

I need to produced a exact duplicate of my system drivers, program and system files as a backup. I want to keep the program, system files and drivers on separate disk if possible. Does anyone have suggestions on how this can be accomplished?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi shajkur,

this is just a guess, but DLL files are usually 'hidden'
files. Maybe your backup doesnt see them?
You could tick 'all files' and try again
Im assuming its a re-writable CD,

This really should be on the open forum,
Re post on a new thread.

Regards, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi to all who looked in,
and to those who chipped in,

Thanks yes its working, but i would like the 
system sounds to work. Maybe i should do
another thread as this is getting a bit long.

I thought it would be easy to get the sounds
back but its took me a while just to find out
whats missing. Whats missing is the little
cross next to 'Audio Devices' in the advanced
section of Multimedia Properties.

How do i get it back?
Should i do another thread?
I think this one has gone on long enough
I think another thread is the way to go. 
Regards, John


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

What is the exact name and modle number of the laptop? You may be able to find the mfg of the sound controler and find drivers for it. If found, you can go to Add New Hardware and reinstall it with the proper drivers. You may even get lucky by trying to install it via Add New Hardware letting Windows "find" the new hardware.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Thanks Paul, that was amongst the first things i tried,
I went to add new hardware, and let it find what it
could. It found a PMCIAC card (or some such name)
so i thought maybe thats it, so i opted to install it, i
had to turn off and restart, which didn't sound right
I now have a PIMCACI card installed (or some such)
I do feel better, but there's no improvement in my
laptop.

Where would i look for sound drivers?
i guess thats what it wants.
Ive started another thread for this,
(trying to restore sound.....)

Cheers, John


----------

